# Whinny - A Story



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

good story! The beginning was a little err rocky... I mean like it just started out as a regular story but I like the boy part, very mysterious. Keep going! AND, ummm well more detail. I mean some parts are detailed but some are a little not so. I hope I'm not offending you. I think you have talent!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Pretty good so far!!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have to agree. Keep it coming but do give more detail.


----------

